

Finding the best Wifi channel on OS X - miket
http://osxdaily.com/2013/12/11/find-best-wi-fi-channel-wireless-tool-mac/

======
xyclos
the process is a tiny bit different in yosemite, but I had no idea this
existed and it is great.

